# Scrollbalken



## Perforator (11. Oktober 2002)

hi,
ich verwende ein iFrame und möchte jetzt den rechten Standard Scrollbalken aber ausblenden weil blos der Balken im iFrame primär genutzt wird.
Gibt es da eine möglichkeit diesen auszuschalten?


----------



## Adam Wille (11. Oktober 2002)

Dann musst du auf ein Frameset zurückgreifen, in welches du einen Frame reinsetzt, der 1px groß ist und der andere Frame bekommt als Source deine jetzige Seite.

Dann kannst du bei den Frameseteigenschaften per scrolling=no die Scrolleiste verbieten.

Andere Varianten erzeugen imho invalides HTML...

Geist


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (11. Oktober 2002)

ist denn <body scroll="no"> wirklich nicht komform?


----------



## Adam Wille (11. Oktober 2002)

Afaik ja, es ist zumindest kein Attribut für das <body>-Element im HTML-Standard. 

Genau das war es auch, was ich meinte mit den "anderen Varianten".
Habe eben auch schon auf Seiten solche konstrukte wie

```
<body scrolling=no>
```
gesehen, aber verankert scheint mir das irgendwie nirgends...

Geist


----------



## sam (12. Oktober 2002)

ob scroll="no" konform oder nicht ist, is eigentlich egal, weils einfach jeder halbwegs neue (und auch viele alte) brwoser versteht...

alternativ geht das auch mit css (style="overflow:hidden;")


----------



## Adam Wille (12. Oktober 2002)

> ob scroll="no" konform oder nicht ist, is eigentlich egal, weils einfach jeder halbwegs neue (und auch viele alte) brwoser versteht...


Entspricht nicht meiner Einstellung, was du schreibst, aber ist wohl Ansichtssache; ich empfehle es jedoch nicht, solange es nicht zum HTML-Standard gehört, solange es auch anders zu erreichen ist. 

Die CSS-Variante schaut schon besser aus, daran hatte ich nicht gedacht, danke.

Geist


----------



## Perforator (14. Oktober 2002)

*also...*

jo ich werd des mal ein bisschen ausforschen und probieren.

Geist, was hast du mit dem php gemeint? Weil du den code in php hingeschrieben hast.
dadurch bin ich jetzt einwenig verwirrt.
Soll dieses "scrolling=no" in den body tag oder wie oder is das ein script das ich einbinden muss.

also ich hätte mir das so gedacht:

<html>

<head>
<title></title>
</head>

<body scrolling="no" .....>
....
...
..
</body>

</html>


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (14. Oktober 2002)

1:das ist kein script 
2:genau
3:das php ist nur damits so superduper toll bunt aussieht  (auch syntax highlightiing genannt)


----------



## Perforator (14. Oktober 2002)

*ok...*

und wieder mal trifft Toolkits - Signatur zu.
mit dir machts spaß 

thx ich werds probieren...


----------



## Adam Wille (14. Oktober 2002)

Pf...dann macht halt. 

Wäre trotzdem für die Frames-Lösung, bzw. höchstens die CSS-Variante, obwohl die nur Browser neuerer Generation umfasst.

Egal, decide yourself... 

Muss das btw. nicht scroll="no" heißen?

Geist


----------

